# Just ordered this sweet thing...



## HereWeGoAgain

Had my eye on em for a while and I finally justified the price.
Explorer Evolution






    Going to put it on a lifted trailer with an awning.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Nice enjoy it!


----------



## Mr. H.

What in the hell sort of monstrosity is that?


----------



## Mr. H.

If I want to load my vehicle's roof with 300-400 pounds of shit, I'd rather run coke from Columbia.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Mr. H. said:


> If I want to load my vehicle's roof with 300-400 pounds of shit, I'd rather run coke from Columbia.


Well duh who wouldn't?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Mr. H. said:


> What in the hell sort of monstrosity is that?



   I can pull up to a camp site and be in bed within 30 seconds.
It'll withstand winds up to 74 mph and is absolutely water proof.
    Oh....and you can pack it up wet or dry in about 5 minutes.


----------



## TheOldSchool

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> What in the hell sort of monstrosity is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can pull up to a camp site and be in bed within 30 seconds.
> It'll withstand winds up to 74 mph and is absolutely water proof.
> Oh....and you can pack it up wet or dry in about 5 minutes.
Click to expand...

And if you zip it up, you can hot box it real nice


----------



## Mr. H.

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> What in the hell sort of monstrosity is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can pack it up wet or dry
Click to expand...

I ain't goin' there, bitch.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Mr. H. said:


> If I want to load my vehicle's roof with 300-400 pounds of shit, I'd rather run coke from Columbia.



   It only weighs around 150 and It'll spend most of it's time on a trailer designed to go off road.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Mr. H. said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> What in the hell sort of monstrosity is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can pack it up wet or dry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I ain't goin' there, bitch.
Click to expand...


   So....do ya want to go camping?....J/K!!!!!


----------



## Mr. H.

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I want to load my vehicle's roof with 300-400 pounds of shit, I'd rather run coke from Columbia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It only weighs around 150 and It'll spend most of it's time on a trailer designed to go off road.
Click to expand...

So, you take this hulking abomination off the trailer and mount it atop your vehicle in 30 seconds and then go beddy-by?


----------



## TheOldSchool

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I want to load my vehicle's roof with 300-400 pounds of shit, I'd rather run coke from Columbia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It only weighs around 150 and It'll spend most of it's time on a trailer designed to go off road.
Click to expand...

That's no way to refer to your wife!!!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Seriously though..
These things are built for the Dakar and hardcore trekking.


----------



## Mr. H.

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> What in the hell sort of monstrosity is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can pack it up wet or dry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I ain't goin' there, bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So....do ya want to go camping?....J/K!!!!!
Click to expand...

Sure. Just not on top of a thin plate of sheet metal. And you better have a few quarts of whiskey handy.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Mr. H. said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I want to load my vehicle's roof with 300-400 pounds of shit, I'd rather run coke from Columbia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It only weighs around 150 and It'll spend most of it's time on a trailer designed to go off road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, you take this hulking abomination off the trailer and mount it atop your vehicle in 30 seconds and then go beddy-by?
Click to expand...


   Dude are you high?
I mean I am and I still get it. 
   Maybe this will help....


----------



## Mr. H.

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I want to load my vehicle's roof with 300-400 pounds of shit, I'd rather run coke from Columbia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It only weighs around 150 and It'll spend most of it's time on a trailer designed to go off road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, you take this hulking abomination off the trailer and mount it atop your vehicle in 30 seconds and then go beddy-by?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude are you high?
> I mean I am and I still get it.
> Maybe this will help....
Click to expand...

Hey, if she comes with the package I'm all in.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

People put them on trailers as base camps.


----------



## Harry Dresden

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I want to load my vehicle's roof with 300-400 pounds of shit, I'd rather run coke from Columbia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It only weighs around 150 and It'll spend most of it's time on a trailer designed to go off road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, you take this hulking abomination off the trailer and mount it atop your vehicle in 30 seconds and then go beddy-by?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude are you high?
> I mean I am and I still get it.
> Maybe this will help....
Click to expand...

does it have a ladder or does someone have to give you a boost?...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Harry Dresden said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I want to load my vehicle's roof with 300-400 pounds of shit, I'd rather run coke from Columbia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It only weighs around 150 and It'll spend most of it's time on a trailer designed to go off road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, you take this hulking abomination off the trailer and mount it atop your vehicle in 30 seconds and then go beddy-by?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude are you high?
> I mean I am and I still get it.
> Maybe this will help....
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> does it have a ladder or does someone have to give you a boost?...
> View attachment 52468
Click to expand...


  You only let the ladder down for people you like...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

TheOldSchool said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> What in the hell sort of monstrosity is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can pull up to a camp site and be in bed within 30 seconds.
> It'll withstand winds up to 74 mph and is absolutely water proof.
> Oh....and you can pack it up wet or dry in about 5 minutes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And if you zip it up, you can hot box it real nice
Click to expand...


  The wife is going to have a new appreciation of the Dutch oven.


----------



## TheOldSchool

HereWeGoAgain said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> What in the hell sort of monstrosity is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can pull up to a camp site and be in bed within 30 seconds.
> It'll withstand winds up to 74 mph and is absolutely water proof.
> Oh....and you can pack it up wet or dry in about 5 minutes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And if you zip it up, you can hot box it real nice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The wife is going to have a new appreciation of the Dutch oven.
Click to expand...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

TheOldSchool said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> What in the hell sort of monstrosity is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can pull up to a camp site and be in bed within 30 seconds.
> It'll withstand winds up to 74 mph and is absolutely water proof.
> Oh....and you can pack it up wet or dry in about 5 minutes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And if you zip it up, you can hot box it real nice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The wife is going to have a new appreciation of the Dutch oven.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


  Being Dutch I feel obligated.....


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

These things are the shit for camping and trekking.





   No bugs or sand all in your shit....


----------



## Gracie

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I want to load my vehicle's roof with 300-400 pounds of shit, I'd rather run coke from Columbia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It only weighs around 150 and It'll spend most of it's time on a trailer designed to go off road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, you take this hulking abomination off the trailer and mount it atop your vehicle in 30 seconds and then go beddy-by?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude are you high?
> I mean I am and I still get it.
> Maybe this will help....
Click to expand...

Oh no. No no no. I'd rather have a tent thingy attached to the back of my van for extra room. On top of my car? Hayell no.

Why not just get a tent trailer? Already on wheels you just pull, then pop out and up.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Gracie said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I want to load my vehicle's roof with 300-400 pounds of shit, I'd rather run coke from Columbia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It only weighs around 150 and It'll spend most of it's time on a trailer designed to go off road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, you take this hulking abomination off the trailer and mount it atop your vehicle in 30 seconds and then go beddy-by?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude are you high?
> I mean I am and I still get it.
> Maybe this will help....
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no. No no no. I'd rather have a tent thingy attached to the back of my van for extra room. On top of my car? Hayell no.
> 
> Why not just get a tent trailer? Already on wheels you just pull, then pop out and up.
Click to expand...


   As I said...



It will be going on a trailer similar to this one.


----------



## Gracie




----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Gracie said:


>



  As long as you can drive away and leave it...and it'll stand up to 74 mph winds.


----------



## Mr. H.

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I want to load my vehicle's roof with 300-400 pounds of shit, I'd rather run coke from Columbia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It only weighs around 150 and It'll spend most of it's time on a trailer designed to go off road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, you take this hulking abomination off the trailer and mount it atop your vehicle in 30 seconds and then go beddy-by?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude are you high?
> I mean I am and I still get it.
> Maybe this will help....
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no. No no no. I'd rather have a tent thingy attached to the back of my van for extra room. On top of my car? Hayell no.
> 
> Why not just get a tent trailer? Already on wheels you just pull, then pop out and up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I said...
> View attachment 52471
> It will be going on a trailer similar to this one.
Click to expand...

So, one minute you're hauling that thing behind and 30 seconds later you're asleep atop your vehicle? 

Why even bother moving it from the trailer?


----------



## Mr. H.

I swear - throw a $40 tent in the back seat and call it a day. Fucking re-inventing wheels.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Mr. H. said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> It only weighs around 150 and It'll spend most of it's time on a trailer designed to go off road.
> 
> 
> 
> So, you take this hulking abomination off the trailer and mount it atop your vehicle in 30 seconds and then go beddy-by?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude are you high?
> I mean I am and I still get it.
> Maybe this will help....
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no. No no no. I'd rather have a tent thingy attached to the back of my van for extra room. On top of my car? Hayell no.
> 
> Why not just get a tent trailer? Already on wheels you just pull, then pop out and up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I said...
> View attachment 52471
> It will be going on a trailer similar to this one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, one minute you're hauling that thing behind and 30 seconds later you're asleep atop your vehicle?
> 
> Why even bother moving it from the trailer?
Click to expand...


   Dude you should really think about slowing down on the weed.


----------



## Mr. H.

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, you take this hulking abomination off the trailer and mount it atop your vehicle in 30 seconds and then go beddy-by?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude are you high?
> I mean I am and I still get it.
> Maybe this will help....
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no. No no no. I'd rather have a tent thingy attached to the back of my van for extra room. On top of my car? Hayell no.
> 
> Why not just get a tent trailer? Already on wheels you just pull, then pop out and up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I said...
> View attachment 52471
> It will be going on a trailer similar to this one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, one minute you're hauling that thing behind and 30 seconds later you're asleep atop your vehicle?
> 
> Why even bother moving it from the trailer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude you should really think about slowing down on the weed.
Click to expand...

Shaddap.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Mr. H. said:


> I swear - throw a $40 tent in the back seat and call it a day. Fucking re-inventing wheels.



  Can you set your tent up in 8 seconds and will it stand up to any weather you can throw at it?


----------



## Gracie

Will that thing stop a bear clawing its way in? With the van tent..I can haul ass away and leave it AND the tent behind.
But..whatever floats your boat. I think it's butt ugly, myself.


----------



## Mr. H.

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I swear - throw a $40 tent in the back seat and call it a day. Fucking re-inventing wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you set your tent up in 8 seconds and will it stand up to any weather you can throw at it?
Click to expand...

Yes on the 8 seconds, maybe on the weather. 

Can you set up to withstand a direct strike from a 900 ton meteor from space?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Gracie said:


> Will that thing stop a bear clawing its way in? With the van tent..I can haul ass away and leave it AND the tent behind.
> But..whatever floats your boat. I think it's butt ugly, myself.



   Thats okay...I dont expect a chick to see the absolute utility of a product.
They use them in Dakar and many other hard core trekking places.




March | 2014 | Overland Journal | Blog


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Mr. H. said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I swear - throw a $40 tent in the back seat and call it a day. Fucking re-inventing wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you set your tent up in 8 seconds and will it stand up to any weather you can throw at it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes on the 8 seconds, maybe on the weather.
> 
> Can you set up to withstand a direct strike from a 900 ton meteor from space?
Click to expand...


   With ease....


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Mr. H. said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I swear - throw a $40 tent in the back seat and call it a day. Fucking re-inventing wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you set your tent up in 8 seconds and will it stand up to any weather you can throw at it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes on the 8 seconds, maybe on the weather.
> 
> Can you set up to withstand a direct strike from a 900 ton meteor from space?
Click to expand...




   Just as easily as you can suck the chrome off a trailer hitch...


----------



## Mr. H.

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I swear - throw a $40 tent in the back seat and call it a day. Fucking re-inventing wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you set your tent up in 8 seconds and will it stand up to any weather you can throw at it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes on the 8 seconds, maybe on the weather.
> 
> Can you set up to withstand a direct strike from a 900 ton meteor from space?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just as easily as you can suck the chrome off a trailer hitch...
Click to expand...

Which begs the question, why pull all that shit behind your vehicle with a chrome trailer hitch only to load it on the roof?


----------



## Mr. H.

You have a) too much money and b) too much time on your hands. 

You should just go out and buy yourself two Teslas like OnePercenter.


----------



## Mr. H.

Do Negroes live like this too?


----------



## Mr. H.

Oh shit, sorry. Maybe you're a Negro. My bad.


----------



## Mr. H.

Not that there's anything bad about being a Negro.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Mr. H. said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I swear - throw a $40 tent in the back seat and call it a day. Fucking re-inventing wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you set your tent up in 8 seconds and will it stand up to any weather you can throw at it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes on the 8 seconds, maybe on the weather.
> 
> Can you set up to withstand a direct strike from a 900 ton meteor from space?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just as easily as you can suck the chrome off a trailer hitch...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which begs the question, why pull all that shit behind your vehicle with a chrome trailer hitch only to load it on the roof?
Click to expand...


   Aaaaah Grass Hopper...you have no imagination.
I can put the tent on the roof of my FJ and haul my 19 ft. boat,or I can haul my kayaks on a different trailer,same one I can haul the tent on, and leave the tent on the roof of the FJ. Or I can just bring the tent on the trailer for easy trips.
  It opens up a whole world of camping when you have a generator and an A/C unit.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Mr. H. said:


> You have a) too much money and b) too much time on your hands.
> 
> You should just go out and buy yourself two Teslas like OnePercenter.



   I'm retired...what the fuck do you want me to do with my time?


----------



## Mr. H.

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have a) too much money and b) too much time on your hands.
> 
> You should just go out and buy yourself two Teslas like OnePercenter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm retired...what the fuck do you want me to do with my time?
Click to expand...

You're a good sport. 

Enjoy the fruits of your lifelong labors. I salute you.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Mr. H. said:


> Do Negroes live like this too?



  I guess that would depend on how many liquor stores they robbed...


----------



## Gracie

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I swear - throw a $40 tent in the back seat and call it a day. Fucking re-inventing wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you set your tent up in 8 seconds and will it stand up to any weather you can throw at it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes on the 8 seconds, maybe on the weather.
> 
> Can you set up to withstand a direct strike from a 900 ton meteor from space?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just as easily as you can suck the chrome off a trailer hitch...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which begs the question, why pull all that shit behind your vehicle with a chrome trailer hitch only to load it on the roof?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aaaaah Grass Hopper...you have no imagination.
> I can put the tent on the roof of my FJ and haul my 19 ft. boat,or I can haul my kayaks on a different trailer,same one I can haul the tent on, and leave the tent on the roof of the FJ. Or I can just bring the tent on the trailer for easy trips.
> It opens up a whole world of camping when you have a generator and an A/C unit.
Click to expand...

Damn dude. Just buy a fucking cabin by a lake!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Mr. H. said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have a) too much money and b) too much time on your hands.
> 
> You should just go out and buy yourself two Teslas like OnePercenter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm retired...what the fuck do you want me to do with my time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a good sport.
> 
> Enjoy the fruits of your lifelong labors. I salute you.
Click to expand...


  Thank you very much.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Gracie said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you set your tent up in 8 seconds and will it stand up to any weather you can throw at it?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes on the 8 seconds, maybe on the weather.
> 
> Can you set up to withstand a direct strike from a 900 ton meteor from space?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just as easily as you can suck the chrome off a trailer hitch...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which begs the question, why pull all that shit behind your vehicle with a chrome trailer hitch only to load it on the roof?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aaaaah Grass Hopper...you have no imagination.
> I can put the tent on the roof of my FJ and haul my 19 ft. boat,or I can haul my kayaks on a different trailer,same one I can haul the tent on, and leave the tent on the roof of the FJ. Or I can just bring the tent on the trailer for easy trips.
> It opens up a whole world of camping when you have a generator and an A/C unit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn dude. Just buy a fucking cabin by a lake!
Click to expand...


   Already had two places like that.
This set up is designed to take the wife and I to all corners of the the states in comfort to either find a retirement property or rule out the US and move to the islands.


----------



## ChrisL

Well I think that thing is pretty awesome!


----------



## ChrisL

I wish I could put one on my car!  Lol!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ChrisL said:


> I wish I could put one on my car!  Lol!



  You can.


----------



## ChrisL

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could put one on my car!  Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can.
> View attachment 52615
Click to expand...


Cool!  That one must be a smaller version.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ChrisL said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could put one on my car!  Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can.
> View attachment 52615
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cool!  That one must be a smaller version.
Click to expand...


Not really.
They are 55 inch's wide by 79 long and will fit on most cars.
    They're huge in Europe and S. Africa for long distance overland trips and safaris.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

This is being set up for my trailer and the roof of the FJ.






 Depending on whether I want to use the Boat or not.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Gracie said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I want to load my vehicle's roof with 300-400 pounds of shit, I'd rather run coke from Columbia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It only weighs around 150 and It'll spend most of it's time on a trailer designed to go off road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, you take this hulking abomination off the trailer and mount it atop your vehicle in 30 seconds and then go beddy-by?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude are you high?
> I mean I am and I still get it.
> Maybe this will help....
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no. No no no. I'd rather have a tent thingy attached to the back of my van for extra room. On top of my car? Hayell no.
> 
> Why not just get a tent trailer? Already on wheels you just pull, then pop out and up.
Click to expand...


  You cant load much weight on em and they tend to be wet.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ChrisL said:


> Well I think that thing is pretty awesome!



   I'm the outdoors type but I've found I like comfort and convenience the older I get.
   Screw spending hours to set up camp!!! I could be lounging and drinking after 15 minutes.


----------



## bodecea

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> What in the hell sort of monstrosity is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can pull up to a camp site and be in bed within 30 seconds.
> It'll withstand winds up to 74 mph and is absolutely water proof.
> Oh....and you can pack it up wet or dry in about 5 minutes.
Click to expand...

The ones that go off the back of a truck are better, IMO.


----------



## ChrisL

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I want to load my vehicle's roof with 300-400 pounds of shit, I'd rather run coke from Columbia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It only weighs around 150 and It'll spend most of it's time on a trailer designed to go off road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, you take this hulking abomination off the trailer and mount it atop your vehicle in 30 seconds and then go beddy-by?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude are you high?
> I mean I am and I still get it.
> Maybe this will help....
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no. No no no. I'd rather have a tent thingy attached to the back of my van for extra room. On top of my car? Hayell no.
> 
> Why not just get a tent trailer? Already on wheels you just pull, then pop out and up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You cant load much weight on em and they tend to be wet.
Click to expand...


What is the bottom of it made of?  Plastic or something?


----------



## Treeshepherd

Roof Top Tepui Tents | High Quality Roof Top Tents


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

bodecea said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> What in the hell sort of monstrosity is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can pull up to a camp site and be in bed within 30 seconds.
> It'll withstand winds up to 74 mph and is absolutely water proof.
> Oh....and you can pack it up wet or dry in about 5 minutes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The ones that go off the back of a truck are better, IMO.
Click to expand...


    Then you're locked down at your camp site.
If you have it on the roof of your vehicle you can have it folded up and be on your way in under five minutes.
    If you have it on a trailer you can just leave it as a base camp.
The whole idea is being able to spend the night and be on your way with little effort.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ChrisL said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> It only weighs around 150 and It'll spend most of it's time on a trailer designed to go off road.
> 
> 
> 
> So, you take this hulking abomination off the trailer and mount it atop your vehicle in 30 seconds and then go beddy-by?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude are you high?
> I mean I am and I still get it.
> Maybe this will help....
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no. No no no. I'd rather have a tent thingy attached to the back of my van for extra room. On top of my car? Hayell no.
> 
> Why not just get a tent trailer? Already on wheels you just pull, then pop out and up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You cant load much weight on em and they tend to be wet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is the bottom of it made of?  Plastic or something?
Click to expand...


  Fiberglass encased foam.
Like a Boston whaler.
 They are extremely durable.


----------



## ChrisL

Yeah that's really neat.  I like the fact that you are still in a tent like thing but off the ground.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Treeshepherd said:


> Roof Top Tepui Tents | High Quality Roof Top Tents



  There are many versions out there.
I wanted the hard top for their absolute weather reliability and ease of set up.


----------



## Gracie

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes on the 8 seconds, maybe on the weather.
> 
> Can you set up to withstand a direct strike from a 900 ton meteor from space?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just as easily as you can suck the chrome off a trailer hitch...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which begs the question, why pull all that shit behind your vehicle with a chrome trailer hitch only to load it on the roof?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aaaaah Grass Hopper...you have no imagination.
> I can put the tent on the roof of my FJ and haul my 19 ft. boat,or I can haul my kayaks on a different trailer,same one I can haul the tent on, and leave the tent on the roof of the FJ. Or I can just bring the tent on the trailer for easy trips.
> It opens up a whole world of camping when you have a generator and an A/C unit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn dude. Just buy a fucking cabin by a lake!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Already had two places like that.
> This set up is designed to take the wife and I to all corners of the the states in comfort to either find a retirement property or rule out the US and move to the islands.
Click to expand...

What islands?


----------



## Treeshepherd

Tepui tents.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ChrisL said:


> Yeah that's really neat.  I like the fact that you are still in a tent like thing but off the ground.



  In a tent like thing off the ground that will withstand 74 mph winds and is absolutely waterproof.
    And even if it's still raining in the morning you can drop the tent and not worry about it being wet because you leave all your bedding inside,


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Gracie said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just as easily as you can suck the chrome off a trailer hitch...
> 
> 
> 
> Which begs the question, why pull all that shit behind your vehicle with a chrome trailer hitch only to load it on the roof?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aaaaah Grass Hopper...you have no imagination.
> I can put the tent on the roof of my FJ and haul my 19 ft. boat,or I can haul my kayaks on a different trailer,same one I can haul the tent on, and leave the tent on the roof of the FJ. Or I can just bring the tent on the trailer for easy trips.
> It opens up a whole world of camping when you have a generator and an A/C unit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn dude. Just buy a fucking cabin by a lake!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Already had two places like that.
> This set up is designed to take the wife and I to all corners of the the states in comfort to either find a retirement property or rule out the US and move to the islands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What islands?
Click to expand...


   That remains to be seen.
Either S.America or the Carrib.


----------



## Gracie

I've been considering looking around down south but the drug traffickers make me nervous. I love the hawaiian islands, but I would NOT want to be stuck there as a haoli in the case of some global catastrophe.
Costa Rica looks good but again....the thought makes me a tad nervous.

The World’s Best Places to Retire in 2015


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Gracie said:


> I've been considering looking around down south but the drug traffickers make me nervous. I love the hawaiian islands, but I would NOT want to be stuck there as a haoli in the case of some global catastrophe.
> Costa Rica looks good but again....the thought makes me a tad nervous.
> 
> The World’s Best Places to Retire in 2015



  I hear ya about haolies. I have a friend who lives in the islands and he said it can be brutal.
   With the instabilities in the world right now you're left with few options that are truly viable without detailed research.


----------



## Treeshepherd

200,000 people have applied to retire on Mars. Hope they did they're homework.

Mars One plans robotic mission; 200,000 hope to go, too - CNN.com


----------



## ChrisL

Retiring to another cheaper country is the way to go, IMO.  What would be considered a modest living here would mean you are RICH in some poor country.  Lol.  Homework is also important to do in that situation.  You must know the laws, etc.  I would like to move to another country because it would be cheaper, but I would be afraid of the conditions, the locals and the laws.  You just never know, so you have to be really careful.


----------



## Gracie

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been considering looking around down south but the drug traffickers make me nervous. I love the hawaiian islands, but I would NOT want to be stuck there as a haoli in the case of some global catastrophe.
> Costa Rica looks good but again....the thought makes me a tad nervous.
> 
> The World’s Best Places to Retire in 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hear ya about haolies. I have a friend who lives in the islands and he said it can be brutal.
> With the instabilities in the world right now you're left with few options that are truly viable without detailed research.
Click to expand...

Very brutal. Oh yes, they are very welcoming and friendly when you arrive.  But the day you leave? That's when the real aloha spirit shows itself. "You spent your money to us, now get the fuck out".
And if you can't get out and are stuck there and shit hits the proverbial fan.....You'd be tossed in a volcano or into the sea. Or, allowed to starve to death because they damn sure wouldn't  share food with you in the event none is coming in on ships or is locally grown..by hawaiians FOR hawaiians.

Like I said..love that place...but the people are very much like native americans here. Pissed off and want nothing to do with us.

I have a friend that has a home there and goes back and forth from colorado to Maui. She wants to live there permanently but her husband feels as I do...too nervous about being dependent on a bunch of natives that wished you were not there.

I imagine it would be the same in Costa Rica.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ChrisL said:


> Retiring to another cheaper country is the way to go, IMO.  What would be considered a modest living here would mean you are RICH in some poor country.  Lol.  Homework is also important to do in that situation.  You must know the laws, etc.  I would like to move to another country because it would be cheaper, but I would be afraid of the conditions, the locals and the laws.  You just never know, so you have to be really careful.



  I know plenty of islands you can live safely...but are you ready to forgo the so called luxuries?
     If you want to live like an American and still live cheap it becomes problematic.


----------



## Gracie

I'd like to get a big assed boat. But..I don't know nuttin' about them except where the galley is, lol. 
I've always wanted to live off the grid but I am too old now I think. Medical care is the priority now that we are ancient.


----------



## ChrisL

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Retiring to another cheaper country is the way to go, IMO.  What would be considered a modest living here would mean you are RICH in some poor country.  Lol.  Homework is also important to do in that situation.  You must know the laws, etc.  I would like to move to another country because it would be cheaper, but I would be afraid of the conditions, the locals and the laws.  You just never know, so you have to be really careful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know plenty of islands you can live safely...but are you ready to forgo the so called luxuries?
> If you want to live like an American and still live cheap it becomes problematic.
Click to expand...


No. I want luxuries.    I know a person who owns some property in the Dominican Republic.  He says he lives like a king when he is there.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Gracie said:


> I'd like to get a big assed boat. But..I don't know nuttin' about them except where the galley is, lol.
> I've always wanted to live off the grid but I am too old now I think. Medical care is the priority now that we are ancient.



 Oh I hear ya.
The wife and I just reached our fifties and we're waiting to see how our stocks deliver.
   They do well and we head to Shangri-La...they dont and we head towards a weaker version of it.
    Either way I'm good.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ChrisL said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Retiring to another cheaper country is the way to go, IMO.  What would be considered a modest living here would mean you are RICH in some poor country.  Lol.  Homework is also important to do in that situation.  You must know the laws, etc.  I would like to move to another country because it would be cheaper, but I would be afraid of the conditions, the locals and the laws.  You just never know, so you have to be really careful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know plenty of islands you can live safely...but are you ready to forgo the so called luxuries?
> If you want to live like an American and still live cheap it becomes problematic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. I want luxuries.    I know a person who owns some property in the Dominican Republic.  He says he lives like a king when he is there.
Click to expand...


  And we go back to the weaker version of Shaingra-la .....the Dominican can be dangerous as hell if you dont have money.


----------



## Gracie

HereWeGoAgain said:


> .the Dominican can be dangerous as hell if you dont have money.


And even more dangerous if you do.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Gracie said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> .the Dominican can be dangerous as hell if you dont have money.
> 
> 
> 
> And even more dangerous if you do.
Click to expand...


  And there's the rub..
I'll walk away with around 7 million or 2 .......my life waits for the results.
   But to tell you the truth I dont care to much one way or another.


----------



## Care4all

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Had my eye on em for a while and I finally justified the price.
> Explorer Evolution
> 
> View attachment 52465
> 
> Going to put it on a lifted trailer with an awning.


I would LOVE to have one of those!!!  Especially up here, from Spring through Fall!!!  There are so many places to see up here, from the thousands of lakes, springs, brooks, to the Appalachians to the rocky coastline Downeast Maine!!!  And all summer there is one Festival and Fair after another...the Lobster Festival one of my favs!  That doohickey thingy would come in handy!!!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

The older I've gotten the things that matter to most have become less important.
  Money being one of those things,as long as I can retire doing what I want I just dont give a rats ass anymore.


----------



## ChrisL

Care4all said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had my eye on em for a while and I finally justified the price.
> Explorer Evolution
> 
> View attachment 52465
> 
> Going to put it on a lifted trailer with an awning.
> 
> 
> 
> I would LOVE to have one of those!!!  Especially up here, from Spring through Fall!!!  There are so many places to see up here, from the thousands of lakes, springs, brooks, to the Appalachians to the rocky coastline Downeast Maine!!!  And all summer there is one Festival and Fair after another...the Lobster Festival one of my favs!  That doohickey thingy would come in handy!!!
Click to expand...


Fellow New Englander!!!  I have lots of family in Maine.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Care4all said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had my eye on em for a while and I finally justified the price.
> Explorer Evolution
> 
> View attachment 52465
> 
> Going to put it on a lifted trailer with an awning.
> 
> 
> 
> I would LOVE to have one of those!!!  Especially up here, from Spring through Fall!!!  There are so many places to see up here, from the thousands of lakes, springs, brooks, to the Appalachians to the rocky coastline Downeast Maine!!!  And all summer there is one Festival and Fair after another...the Lobster Festival one of my favs!  That doohickey thingy would come in handy!!!
Click to expand...


  It's the ultimate wanderer's home.
You can park it in a wallmart parking lot or a full RV lot.
   Thats the beauty of it.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Care4all said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had my eye on em for a while and I finally justified the price.
> Explorer Evolution
> 
> View attachment 52465
> 
> Going to put it on a lifted trailer with an awning.
> 
> 
> 
> I would LOVE to have one of those!!!  Especially up here, from Spring through Fall!!!  There are so many places to see up here, from the thousands of lakes, springs, brooks, to the Appalachians to the rocky coastline Downeast Maine!!!  And all summer there is one Festival and Fair after another...the Lobster Festival one of my favs!  That doohickey thingy would come in handy!!!
Click to expand...


  You got it though...
It's all about doing what you want...


----------



## Care4all

ChrisL said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had my eye on em for a while and I finally justified the price.
> Explorer Evolution
> 
> View attachment 52465
> 
> Going to put it on a lifted trailer with an awning.
> 
> 
> 
> I would LOVE to have one of those!!!  Especially up here, from Spring through Fall!!!  There are so many places to see up here, from the thousands of lakes, springs, brooks, to the Appalachians to the rocky coastline Downeast Maine!!!  And all summer there is one Festival and Fair after another...the Lobster Festival one of my favs!  That doohickey thingy would come in handy!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fellow New Englander!!!  I have lots of family in Maine.
Click to expand...



It's awesome up here!  We were in Massachusetts, which we also loved, for 9 years before Maine, (we are Floridians....well my husband is, born and bread Floridian, but we are Mainers now)....we used to vacation in Maine...finally just took the leap of faith and moved here!


----------



## ChrisL

Care4all said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had my eye on em for a while and I finally justified the price.
> Explorer Evolution
> 
> View attachment 52465
> 
> Going to put it on a lifted trailer with an awning.
> 
> 
> 
> I would LOVE to have one of those!!!  Especially up here, from Spring through Fall!!!  There are so many places to see up here, from the thousands of lakes, springs, brooks, to the Appalachians to the rocky coastline Downeast Maine!!!  And all summer there is one Festival and Fair after another...the Lobster Festival one of my favs!  That doohickey thingy would come in handy!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fellow New Englander!!!  I have lots of family in Maine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's awesome up here!  We were in Massachusetts, which we also loved, for 9 years before Maine, (we are Floridians....well my husband is, born and bread Floridian, but we are Mainers now)....we used to vacation in Maine...finally just took the leap of faith and moved here!
Click to expand...


You mean you're a Maniac now!    That's kind of a joke with the relatives from Maine.  Lol.  We are the Massholes and they are the Maniacs.


----------



## Care4all

yes, I was going to say THAT!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

You girls talk about the left coast all you want.....I think it's cute.


----------



## Care4all

HereWeGoAgain said:


> You girls talk about the left coast all you want.....I think it's cute.


actually, it's the RIGHT coast, looking at a map and Calif etc is the left!

It's beautiful in New England, and I have lived in a lot, and I mean A LOT of different states, and have been to many more through my work over the years.

The history involving the Revolution surrounds the region, and our roots as a Nation....from Plymouth rock, the midnight ride of Paul Revere , the Boston Tea Party, the first Thanksgiving, to the Salem witch trials...  all the old little towns have these town squares with tall steeple churches from the 1700's....it's picturesque, to say the least!

And water everywhere!  Ocean, bays, coves, inlets, rivers and lakes galore, with really old tall trees....and mountains inland.

Green, everywhere....though, red, orange and yellow right now, maine is at peak right now on the fall foliage colors, Massachusetts in another two weeks will be at peak....  it's just stunningly beautiful....I'm not certain the locals in New England even realize how beautiful it truly is....


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Care4all said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> You girls talk about the left coast all you want.....I think it's cute.
> 
> 
> 
> actually, it's the RIGHT coast, looking at a map and Calif etc is the left!
> 
> It's beautiful in New England, and I have lived in a lot, and I mean A LOT of different states, and have been to many more through my work over the years.
> 
> The history involving the Revolution surrounds the region, and our roots as a Nation....from Plymouth rock, the midnight ride of Paul Revere , the Boston Tea Party, the first Thanksgiving, to the Salem witch trials...  all the old little towns have these town squares with tall steeple churches from the 1700's....it's picturesque, to say the least!
> 
> And water everywhere!  Ocean, bays, coves, inlets, rivers and lakes galore, with really old tall trees....and mountains inland.
> 
> Green, everywhere....though, red, orange and yellow right now, maine is at peak right now on the fall foliage colors, Massachusetts in another two weeks will be at peak....  it's just stunningly beautiful....I'm not certain the locals in New England even realize how beautiful it truly is....
Click to expand...


   The left Coast is East and West.


----------



## Gracie

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> .the Dominican can be dangerous as hell if you dont have money.
> 
> 
> 
> And even more dangerous if you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And there's the rub..
> I'll walk away with around 7 million or 2 .......my life waits for the results.
> But to tell you the truth I dont care to much one way or another.
Click to expand...

Dayum! I could buy a small little cottage on a couple of acres, 15 minutes to a bigger town, and die a happy person with just a fraction of that!
Lucky you!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Gracie said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> .the Dominican can be dangerous as hell if you dont have money.
> 
> 
> 
> And even more dangerous if you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And there's the rub..
> I'll walk away with around 7 million or 2 .......my life waits for the results.
> But to tell you the truth I dont care to much one way or another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dayum! I could buy a small little cottage on a couple of acres, 15 minutes to a bigger town, and die a happy person with just a fraction of that!
> Lucky you!
Click to expand...


  No it's not luck,it's years of paying attention to the market and putting your money where you think it'll make the most money.
   And of course losing your ass when you're wrong.
 I figure I've lost around 10 mill over the years.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> You girls talk about the left coast all you want.....I think it's cute.
> 
> 
> 
> actually, it's the RIGHT coast, looking at a map and Calif etc is the left!
> 
> It's beautiful in New England, and I have lived in a lot, and I mean A LOT of different states, and have been to many more through my work over the years.
> 
> The history involving the Revolution surrounds the region, and our roots as a Nation....from Plymouth rock, the midnight ride of Paul Revere , the Boston Tea Party, the first Thanksgiving, to the Salem witch trials...  all the old little towns have these town squares with tall steeple churches from the 1700's....it's picturesque, to say the least!
> 
> And water everywhere!  Ocean, bays, coves, inlets, rivers and lakes galore, with really old tall trees....and mountains inland.
> 
> Green, everywhere....though, red, orange and yellow right now, maine is at peak right now on the fall foliage colors, Massachusetts in another two weeks will be at peak....  it's just stunningly beautiful....I'm not certain the locals in New England even realize how beautiful it truly is....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The left Coast is East and West.
Click to expand...


   They're both left thinking.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Gracie said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> .the Dominican can be dangerous as hell if you dont have money.
> 
> 
> 
> And even more dangerous if you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And there's the rub..
> I'll walk away with around 7 million or 2 .......my life waits for the results.
> But to tell you the truth I dont care to much one way or another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dayum! I could buy a small little cottage on a couple of acres, 15 minutes to a bigger town, and die a happy person with just a fraction of that!
> Lucky you!
Click to expand...


  Now you're talking...
I cant complain about my life one bit.
  How I end up isnt so much of a concern because once you get old it's all gravy.


----------



## Care4all

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> .the Dominican can be dangerous as hell if you dont have money.
> 
> 
> 
> And even more dangerous if you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And there's the rub..
> I'll walk away with around 7 million or 2 .......my life waits for the results.
> But to tell you the truth I dont care to much one way or another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dayum! I could buy a small little cottage on a couple of acres, 15 minutes to a bigger town, and die a happy person with just a fraction of that!
> Lucky you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it's not luck,it's years of paying attention to the market and putting your money where you think it'll make the most money.
> And of course losing your ass when you're wrong.
> I figure I've lost around 10 mill over the years.
Click to expand...

actually, it's gambling....  that's why you have lost a lot too...  we all have....

Because no matter your effort to analyze the numbers of a company you want to buy stock in, you TRULY do not know what is going on within the company....

I've worked for several Corporations, and those CEO's coming out announcing their company's quarterly figures practice with a Coach, for a week or two, on how they can put a positive twist to them....


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Care4all said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> .the Dominican can be dangerous as hell if you dont have money.
> 
> 
> 
> And even more dangerous if you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And there's the rub..
> I'll walk away with around 7 million or 2 .......my life waits for the results.
> But to tell you the truth I dont care to much one way or another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dayum! I could buy a small little cottage on a couple of acres, 15 minutes to a bigger town, and die a happy person with just a fraction of that!
> Lucky you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it's not luck,it's years of paying attention to the market and putting your money where you think it'll make the most money.
> And of course losing your ass when you're wrong.
> I figure I've lost around 10 mill over the years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> actually, it's gambling....  that's why you have lost a lot too...  we all have....
> 
> Because no matter your effort to analyze the numbers of a company you want to buy stock in, you TRULY do not know what is going on within the company....
> 
> I've worked for several Corporations, and those CEO's coming out announcing their company's quarterly figures practice with a Coach, for a week or two, on how they can put a positive twist to them....
Click to expand...


 To be honest most of my gains have been through the wifes boss.
He just knows his shit.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

HereWeGoAgain said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> You girls talk about the left coast all you want.....I think it's cute.
> 
> 
> 
> actually, it's the RIGHT coast, looking at a map and Calif etc is the left!
> 
> It's beautiful in New England, and I have lived in a lot, and I mean A LOT of different states, and have been to many more through my work over the years.
> 
> The history involving the Revolution surrounds the region, and our roots as a Nation....from Plymouth rock, the midnight ride of Paul Revere , the Boston Tea Party, the first Thanksgiving, to the Salem witch trials...  all the old little towns have these town squares with tall steeple churches from the 1700's....it's picturesque, to say the least!
> 
> And water everywhere!  Ocean, bays, coves, inlets, rivers and lakes galore, with really old tall trees....and mountains inland.
> 
> Green, everywhere....though, red, orange and yellow right now, maine is at peak right now on the fall foliage colors, Massachusetts in another two weeks will be at peak....  it's just stunningly beautiful....I'm not certain the locals in New England even realize how beautiful it truly is....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The left Coast is East and West.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're both left thinking.
Click to expand...

 

    There's no denying both coasts are left.


----------



## Care4all

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> And even more dangerous if you do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there's the rub..
> I'll walk away with around 7 million or 2 .......my life waits for the results.
> But to tell you the truth I dont care to much one way or another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dayum! I could buy a small little cottage on a couple of acres, 15 minutes to a bigger town, and die a happy person with just a fraction of that!
> Lucky you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it's not luck,it's years of paying attention to the market and putting your money where you think it'll make the most money.
> And of course losing your ass when you're wrong.
> I figure I've lost around 10 mill over the years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> actually, it's gambling....  that's why you have lost a lot too...  we all have....
> 
> Because no matter your effort to analyze the numbers of a company you want to buy stock in, you TRULY do not know what is going on within the company....
> 
> I've worked for several Corporations, and those CEO's coming out announcing their company's quarterly figures practice with a Coach, for a week or two, on how they can put a positive twist to them....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To be honest most of my gains have been through the wifes boss.
> He just knows his shit.
Click to expand...



I had a boss like that for 10 years....I used to just hand him my money....I knew if he said it was going to be a good IPO to invest in, or a good stock that was surely to rise quickly, then 100 to 1, he would be right!   I still trust him to this very day on stock advice!  I wish he'd share more of his knowledge!!!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Care4all said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> And there's the rub..
> I'll walk away with around 7 million or 2 .......my life waits for the results.
> But to tell you the truth I dont care to much one way or another.
> 
> 
> 
> Dayum! I could buy a small little cottage on a couple of acres, 15 minutes to a bigger town, and die a happy person with just a fraction of that!
> Lucky you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it's not luck,it's years of paying attention to the market and putting your money where you think it'll make the most money.
> And of course losing your ass when you're wrong.
> I figure I've lost around 10 mill over the years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> actually, it's gambling....  that's why you have lost a lot too...  we all have....
> 
> Because no matter your effort to analyze the numbers of a company you want to buy stock in, you TRULY do not know what is going on within the company....
> 
> I've worked for several Corporations, and those CEO's coming out announcing their company's quarterly figures practice with a Coach, for a week or two, on how they can put a positive twist to them....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To be honest most of my gains have been through the wifes boss.
> He just knows his shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I had a boss like that for 10 years....I used to just hand him my money....I knew if he said it was going to be a good IPO to invest in, or a good stock that was surely to rise quickly, then 100 to 1, he would be right!   I still trust him to this very day on stock advice!  I wish he'd share more of his knowledge!!!
Click to expand...


  Yeah...the guy was a God send in the early days.
The wife and I have learned over the years how to pick our stuff.....


----------



## Gracie

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> .the Dominican can be dangerous as hell if you dont have money.
> 
> 
> 
> And even more dangerous if you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And there's the rub..
> I'll walk away with around 7 million or 2 .......my life waits for the results.
> But to tell you the truth I dont care to much one way or another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dayum! I could buy a small little cottage on a couple of acres, 15 minutes to a bigger town, and die a happy person with just a fraction of that!
> Lucky you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it's not luck,it's years of paying attention to the market and putting your money where you think it'll make the most money.
> And of course losing your ass when you're wrong.
> I figure I've lost around 10 mill over the years.
Click to expand...

Wish I had done that. Too late now. We are far from poor, but nowhere close to 1mil. FAR FAR from that. Still..we have enough for emergency dental needs (no dental insurance), keeping our two fur children healthy, keeping the cars running, food, roof (even though its a rental). Can't complain.


----------



## asaratis

Care4all said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> You girls talk about the left coast all you want.....I think it's cute.
> 
> 
> 
> actually, it's the RIGHT coast, looking at a map and Calif etc is the left!
> 
> It's beautiful in New England, and I have lived in a lot, and I mean A LOT of different states, and have been to many more through my work over the years.
> 
> The history involving the Revolution surrounds the region, and our roots as a Nation....from Plymouth rock, the midnight ride of Paul Revere , the Boston Tea Party, the first Thanksgiving, to the Salem witch trials...  all the old little towns have these town squares with tall steeple churches from the 1700's....it's picturesque, to say the least!
> 
> And water everywhere!  Ocean, bays, coves, inlets, rivers and lakes galore, with really old tall trees....and mountains inland.
> 
> Green, everywhere....though, red, orange and yellow right now, maine is at peak right now on the fall foliage colors, Massachusetts in another two weeks will be at peak....  it's just stunningly beautiful....I'm not certain the locals in New England even realize how beautiful it truly is....
Click to expand...

You are absolutely correct!  My son, his wife and three sons live in a small town near Boston.  (There seems to be a township every 5 miles or so around Boston.)  It is beautiful and replete with antique homes that Sherman didn't burn.  I literally loved my tour of Boston with them a few years ago.  Philadelphia is no slouch either.


----------



## asaratis

Gracie said:


> ......
> Wish I had done that. Too late now. We are far from poor, but nowhere close to 1mil. FAR FAR from that. Still..we have enough for emergency dental needs (no dental insurance), keeping our two fur children healthy, keeping the cars running, food, roof (even though its a rental). Can't complain.


Kudos to you for realizing happiness does not come from a bank account! Whenever I want to feel better about my on condition, I watch the news and see hoards of people that have no more than their own ragged clothes and a tin shack to sleep in...or a floating hut and a fishing boat to gather food with.  In my lifetime, I've given away more than most people will ever own.  Life has been good to me.  I hope to die broke.


----------



## Gracie

asaratis said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......
> Wish I had done that. Too late now. We are far from poor, but nowhere close to 1mil. FAR FAR from that. Still..we have enough for emergency dental needs (no dental insurance), keeping our two fur children healthy, keeping the cars running, food, roof (even though its a rental). Can't complain.
> 
> 
> 
> Kudos to you for realizing happiness does not come from a bank account! Whenever I want to feel better about my on condition, I watch the news and see hoards of people that have no more than their own ragged clothes and a tin shack to sleep in...or a floating hut and a fishing boat to gather food with.  In my lifetime, I've given away more than most people will ever own.  Life has been good to me.  I hope to die broke.
Click to expand...


----------



## asaratis

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ....
> 
> Now you're talking...
> I cant complain about my life one bit.
> How I end up isn't so much of a concern because once you get old it's all gravy.


Yep! ....and I really do like your new hard-shell tent thingy!  I'd much rather sleep high off the ground than not.  I remember the Scouting days, having to dig trenches around the tent, being careful not to touch the tent during a rain, having critters crawl in night and day.  Today's tents are much nicer, more waterproof and critter resistant, but still require a lot of effort and care in setting up, taking down, cleaning and storing. That's a nice rig you have.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

asaratis said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> Now you're talking...
> I cant complain about my life one bit.
> How I end up isn't so much of a concern because once you get old it's all gravy.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep! ....and I really do like your new hard-shell tent thingy!  I'd much rather sleep high off the ground than not.  I remember the Scouting days, having to dig trenches around the tent, being careful not to touch the tent during a rain, having critters crawl in night and day.  Today's tents are much nicer, more waterproof and critter resistant, but still require a lot of effort and care in setting up, taking down, cleaning and storing. That's a nice rig you have.
Click to expand...


   It's sitting in the garage right now waiting for the trailer to be completed.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

I'm building the telescoping awning bracket at the moment....


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

This one....


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

And the almost finished product....
  Before...




     And after....


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

And in process....


----------



## Care4all

HereWeGoAgain said:


> And the almost finished product....
> Before...View attachment 54857
> 
> 
> And after....View attachment 54858


nice set up!

damn, i'm gonna have to show that to Matt and see if i can talk him in to getting it!!!!


----------



## Care4all

is the small green tent a portapotty or a place to change clothes?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Care4all said:


> is the small green tent a portapotty or a place to change clothes?



   Shower,bathroom or changing room.
Nothing better than a hot shower while camping.


----------



## ChrisL

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> is the small green tent a portapotty or a place to change clothes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shower,bathroom or changing room.
> Nothing better than a hot shower while camping.
Click to expand...


Do you have to wait until next year to enjoy it, or do you live in a warm climate state where you can use it all year round?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ChrisL said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> is the small green tent a portapotty or a place to change clothes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shower,bathroom or changing room.
> Nothing better than a hot shower while camping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have to wait until next year to enjoy it, or do you live in a warm climate state where you can use it all year round?
Click to expand...


   The fall,winter and spring are the best times in Texas.
The summers can be brutal but with a Honda generator a fan does a reasonable job of keeping you cool.
    Although I plan on installing this come summer....


----------



## ChrisL

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> is the small green tent a portapotty or a place to change clothes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shower,bathroom or changing room.
> Nothing better than a hot shower while camping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have to wait until next year to enjoy it, or do you live in a warm climate state where you can use it all year round?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fall,winter and spring are the best times in Texas.
> The summers can be brutal but with a Honda generator a fan does a reasonable job of keeping you cool.
> Although I plan on installing this come summer....
> View attachment 55086
Click to expand...


Well that's good, that you live in a climate where you can enjoy it year round.  Here in Massachusetts, that would not be the case.  Lol.  

My gosh, it's going to be better than house by the time you're done!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ChrisL said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> is the small green tent a portapotty or a place to change clothes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shower,bathroom or changing room.
> Nothing better than a hot shower while camping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have to wait until next year to enjoy it, or do you live in a warm climate state where you can use it all year round?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fall,winter and spring are the best times in Texas.
> The summers can be brutal but with a Honda generator a fan does a reasonable job of keeping you cool.
> Although I plan on installing this come summer....
> View attachment 55086
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well that's good, that you live in a climate where you can enjoy it year round.  Here in Massachusetts, that would not be the case.  Lol.
> 
> My gosh, it's going to be better than house by the time you're done!
Click to expand...


  Actually with the proper set up you can enjoy it anywhere you want.
They have an insulation kit that raises the inside temp by 42 degrees or more depending on your heating system.
  You have to remember these things are made for this kind of stuff and are used in harsh environments all over the world.
  And cold is much easier to overcome than heat.


----------



## ChrisL

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> is the small green tent a portapotty or a place to change clothes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shower,bathroom or changing room.
> Nothing better than a hot shower while camping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have to wait until next year to enjoy it, or do you live in a warm climate state where you can use it all year round?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fall,winter and spring are the best times in Texas.
> The summers can be brutal but with a Honda generator a fan does a reasonable job of keeping you cool.
> Although I plan on installing this come summer....
> View attachment 55086
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well that's good, that you live in a climate where you can enjoy it year round.  Here in Massachusetts, that would not be the case.  Lol.
> 
> My gosh, it's going to be better than house by the time you're done!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually with the proper set up you can enjoy it anywhere you want.
> They have an insulation kit that raises the inside temp by 42 degrees or more depending on your heating system.
> You have to remember these things are made for this kind of stuff and are used in harsh environments all over the world.
> And cold is much easier to overcome than heat.
> View attachment 55094
Click to expand...


I'm the opposite.  I can deal with the heat much better than the cold.  I should have been born in Texas instead of Massachusetts!  

I suppose being shut up in one of those little things is akin to being in an oven when it's extremely warm like you get in Texas though, so I hear you!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

This just came in yesterday...
Going to do some modifications to it,of course, so it'll make 60 hours of hot water on a tank of propane.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ChrisL said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shower,bathroom or changing room.
> Nothing better than a hot shower while camping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have to wait until next year to enjoy it, or do you live in a warm climate state where you can use it all year round?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fall,winter and spring are the best times in Texas.
> The summers can be brutal but with a Honda generator a fan does a reasonable job of keeping you cool.
> Although I plan on installing this come summer....
> View attachment 55086
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well that's good, that you live in a climate where you can enjoy it year round.  Here in Massachusetts, that would not be the case.  Lol.
> 
> My gosh, it's going to be better than house by the time you're done!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually with the proper set up you can enjoy it anywhere you want.
> They have an insulation kit that raises the inside temp by 42 degrees or more depending on your heating system.
> You have to remember these things are made for this kind of stuff and are used in harsh environments all over the world.
> And cold is much easier to overcome than heat.
> View attachment 55094
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm the opposite.  I can deal with the heat much better than the cold.  I should have been born in Texas instead of Massachusetts!
> 
> I suppose being shut up in one of those little things is akin to being in an oven when it's extremely warm like you get in Texas though, so I hear you!
Click to expand...


  Oh I like the heat as well,it's the humidity that kills you when you're trying to sleep.
   But with a box fan set in the window you can sleep in relative comfort.
But to hell with that,I want hanging meat temps when I sleep.


----------



## ChrisL

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have to wait until next year to enjoy it, or do you live in a warm climate state where you can use it all year round?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fall,winter and spring are the best times in Texas.
> The summers can be brutal but with a Honda generator a fan does a reasonable job of keeping you cool.
> Although I plan on installing this come summer....
> View attachment 55086
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well that's good, that you live in a climate where you can enjoy it year round.  Here in Massachusetts, that would not be the case.  Lol.
> 
> My gosh, it's going to be better than house by the time you're done!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually with the proper set up you can enjoy it anywhere you want.
> They have an insulation kit that raises the inside temp by 42 degrees or more depending on your heating system.
> You have to remember these things are made for this kind of stuff and are used in harsh environments all over the world.
> And cold is much easier to overcome than heat.
> View attachment 55094
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm the opposite.  I can deal with the heat much better than the cold.  I should have been born in Texas instead of Massachusetts!
> 
> I suppose being shut up in one of those little things is akin to being in an oven when it's extremely warm like you get in Texas though, so I hear you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I like the heat as well,it's the humidity that kills you when you're trying to sleep.
> But with a box fan set in the window you can sleep in relative comfort.
> But to hell with that,I want hanging meat temps when I sleep.
Click to expand...


Oh we get terrible humidity here in the summer too.  It's like the worst of both worlds, TBH.    Freezing in the winter and wicked hot in the summer.  Of course, it's rare for us to get into the 100s, but 90s with very high humidity is not unusual at all in the summer.  I would definitely have a fan or something too though.  Sleeping in a tent when it's really hot and humid is not very fun either, waking up feeling all sticky and dirty.  Lol.


----------



## Care4all

We don't have that humidity up here in northern Maine in the summer like we did in Massachusetts, and the nights where I live, all summer long are mid to high 60's with days in the high 70's or low 80's....so camping up here in the summer months is really pleasant!

The only thing that would be scary in the middle of the woods or on a lake or river are the bears, and coyotes, and wolves.... 

we have no poisonous snakes in the State, nor Mountain lions.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Care4all said:


> We don't have that humidity up here in northern Maine in the summer like we did in Massachusetts, and the nights where I live, all summer long are mid to high 60's with days in the high 70's or low 80's....so camping up here in the summer months is really pleasant!
> 
> The only thing that would be scary in the middle of the woods or on a lake or river are the bears, and coyotes, and wolves....
> 
> we have no poisonous snakes in the State, nor Mountain lions.



  44 MAG for the bears,not worried about wolves or coyotes.
But thats perfect camping weather!!!


----------



## ChrisL

Care4all said:


> We don't have that humidity up here in northern Maine in the summer like we did in Massachusetts, and the nights where I live, all summer long are mid to high 60's with days in the high 70's or low 80's....so camping up here in the summer months is really pleasant!
> 
> The only thing that would be scary in the middle of the woods or on a lake or river are the bears, and coyotes, and wolves....
> 
> we have no poisonous snakes in the State, nor Mountain lions.



I've been camping at Sebago Lake in Maine.  That is a HUGE lake.  It was a lot of fun.    No dangerous creatures thankfully.


----------



## asaratis

HereWeGoAgain said:


> This just came in yesterday...
> Going to do some modifications to it,of course, so it'll make 60 hours of hot water on a tank of propane.
> View attachment 55095


That beats putting a coiled copper tube in the campfire.  I made steam with a rig like that several times.  If you control the flow with a petcock, you can get just about any exit temperature you want from lukewarm to over 200degF.  Since the outlet is above the level of the coil, when you turn the flow off, you get some steam.

I'm designing a copper coil for the inside of my butane smoker.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

asaratis said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> This just came in yesterday...
> Going to do some modifications to it,of course, so it'll make 60 hours of hot water on a tank of propane.
> View attachment 55095
> 
> 
> 
> That beats putting a coiled copper tube in the campfire.  I made steam with a rig like that several times.  If you control the flow with a petcock, you can get just about any exit temperature you want from lukewarm to over 200degF.  Since the outlet is above the level of the coil, when you turn the flow off, you get some steam.
> 
> I'm designing a copper coil for the inside of my butane smoker.
Click to expand...


    The faulty design on this one was you cant stop the flow of water through the coil or you risk burning it out.
  I simply added a three way valve at the shower head and a return hose to the water reservoir..



   And I'm ditching the cheesy pump that came with it and replacing it with a pump with an auto shut off when the system is closed,this allows you to shut off the burner and use your hot water when needed rather than having to let it run



   The pump will plug into the truck through the grill giving you pretty much unlimited electricity rather than changing out the 4 D Cells all the time.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

asaratis said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> This just came in yesterday...
> Going to do some modifications to it,of course, so it'll make 60 hours of hot water on a tank of propane.
> View attachment 55095
> 
> 
> 
> That beats putting a coiled copper tube in the campfire.  I made steam with a rig like that several times.  If you control the flow with a petcock, you can get just about any exit temperature you want from lukewarm to over 200degF.  Since the outlet is above the level of the coil, when you turn the flow off, you get some steam.
> 
> I'm designing a copper coil for the inside of my butane smoker.
Click to expand...


    Are you putting the coil in for added moisture in the smoker?
I've seen this done in my BBQ Cook off days and it seemed very effective.
    You run a flat copper coil in the top of the firebox with a drip system and you have the terminal end routed into the smoke chamber.
   From what I've seen you just have to be careful how much you use it or you wont get good bark formation.
     It's pretty much a substitute for mopping.


----------



## asaratis

HereWeGoAgain said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> This just came in yesterday...
> Going to do some modifications to it,of course, so it'll make 60 hours of hot water on a tank of propane.
> View attachment 55095
> 
> 
> 
> That beats putting a coiled copper tube in the campfire.  I made steam with a rig like that several times.  If you control the flow with a petcock, you can get just about any exit temperature you want from lukewarm to over 200degF.  Since the outlet is above the level of the coil, when you turn the flow off, you get some steam.
> 
> I'm designing a copper coil for the inside of my butane smoker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you putting the coil in for added moisture in the smoker?
> I've seen this done in my BBQ Cook off days and it seemed very effective.
> You run a flat copper coil in the top of the firebox with a drip system and you have the terminal end routed into the smoke chamber.
> From what I've seen you just have to be careful how much you use it or you wont get good bark formation.
> It's pretty much a substitute for mopping.
Click to expand...

No. I'll be pumping water through it to be heated.  A mixing valve will control the flow coming from a 12v pump fed from a reservoir of potable water.  On the high temp end, the adjustments are more sensitive and may cause bursts of steam.  It will mainly be used for washing hands, dishes and cooking utensils.  I'm building a kitchen on wheels--complete with generators, coolers, freezers, gas grills, gas smokers, sinks, a toilet and fold-down sides that become eating decks to seat 12 on each side.  I may stretch it out a bit and include a storage box and a single bed overhead.

I'll probably end up with an instantaneous gas water heater instead of the smoker coil method.  The top will be a railed deck also.  One those pop-up tents like yours would work nicely on top...and save room underneath.

It's just now coming out in sketches and there's no schedule for actual construction yet. Right  now, there's no budget either, so it may get pared down some in the building.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

And the almost complete hot water/shower system.
Still waiting on the power lead and plug for the pump to truck connection but it's finished for the most part.




   The only extra baggage will be the small ammo can/pump housing and the heater. The rest of the stuff is already on the trailer.








  The power lead and hoses will store in the pump box.


----------

